# Insurance-I know its the wrong thread!



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

*Insurance*

Just briefly, does anyone know the insurance groups for the R32 models? (i.e. GTS 2.5, 2.5T GTs 4 etc etc)

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Elvira (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Rob

Draxx's R32 GTS4 is group 20, same as my R33 GTS 2.0 non turbo!! Doesn't seem to make any difference, they all seemed to be classed as skylines, no matter what the model.

Caroline


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

mine is supposedly a 19 according to a plan


----------



## Shaiz (Apr 5, 2002)

I think all insurers regard them as either 19 or 20 regardless of the model (unless its a GT-R).


----------

